# My Tegu tail is turning green on the tip



## seventenrat (Aug 12, 2015)

I just got my colombian tegu two days ago and he has a damaged tail tip. The owner who gave him to me said her other tegu "nibed" it. It has discoloration about 1 1/2"- 2" of the very tip. There is blood coming out of it. I want to help heal it. Is it infection? Will it fall off? I have provided a picture of it. Please help and thank you for your replies.


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 12, 2015)

A visit to the vet is in order to cut off the infected section and provide antibiotics.


----------



## loweryrr (Aug 17, 2015)

Sounds like gang green


----------



## seventenrat (Aug 17, 2015)

I had no clue gang green was a possibility.


----------



## loweryrr (Aug 17, 2015)

Sorry for the misspelled word. Could be tail rot or it could be gangrene. No clue about the green discoloration. To combine this response and another, if it is drying out then the tissue is dead and still could be either. An amputation is still a probability. If you wait for it to drop off you run the risk of dry gangrene spreading and the lizard dying. Wet gangrene is gangrene with an infection. Iodine soaks are good for clearing up an infection but dry gangrene isn't an infection. Its the process of dead flesh killing the surrounding tissue and spreading. If it progresses too far up the tail it could be fatal. Tail rot is an infection i believe so iodine would help the infection but if it looks dead and brittle it will need amputated. They have to amputate in the good flesh so they can be sure they removed all the dead flesh. It looks like its at the end so it would probably be easier to have it done now as opposed to when its in the fleshy part of the tail. It would probably be cheaper too. Best bet would still be to see a vet even if it looks like its improving.


----------

